# No Ferment Action?



## firejohn03 (Aug 11, 2013)

Started a batch of SP two days ago. Pitched EC1118 and nutrients . Starting SG was 1.082. There has been no action, bubbling, show of fermentation at all. Must is at 78 degrees, been stirring and had no change of SG. Any Help??


----------



## analog_kidd (Aug 11, 2013)

Sometimes it takes a few days to get started. It's not uncommon for mine to take until the third day after pitching yeast to show real activity. I bet yours starts going tomorrow.


----------



## firejohn03 (Aug 11, 2013)

analog_kidd said:


> Sometimes it takes a few days to get started. It's not uncommon for mine to take until the third day after pitching yeast to show real activity. I bet yours starts going tomorrow.



You are so right!!! Came home this evening and the primary is bubbling away LOL.... This is my third batch and the last two seemed to get going right away. I figured I had screwed something up. It appears to be on track.


----------

